# Anybody Have ATI Procharger P-1SC-1?



## UrassisDragon (Dec 7, 2004)

I have been looking at different articles about the 2004 Pontiac GTO with the ATI Procharger P-1SC-1 Supercharger kit installed but they are few and far between. Does any 04 GTO owner on the GTO FORUM have one of these units installed on their Goat and if so could they discuss their pros and cons?
I am interested in maybe having this system installed on my Goat if people seem to be happy with their setup.


----------



## carguy (Nov 8, 2004)

All I know is super chargers are pricey, by the time u get a good one tuned up rite its probly gonna cost about 7 or 8 grand the most horse u'll get is about 150 horse If u're lucky, keep in mind the Ls1 is somewhat of a high compression engin so boast will be limeted, u can by a stroked Ls1 short block for about $3,500 then get some good heads for it and get more horse power.


----------



## radandy (Dec 26, 2004)

check over on ls1.com, I know theres some people over there w/them..


----------



## UrassisDragon (Dec 7, 2004)

radandy said:


> check over on ls1.com, I know theres some people over there w/them..


Thanks radandy, I know of one person who has the installation and that's GTPprix who is on the LS1.com site. I believe his goat pulls about 444.5 RWHP and 417lbs torque some what out of the box with a 2% boost of fuel on top with his stock 04 GTO with the dyno. He does state he will change the headers, maybe change the fuel pump and try to get 470-480 RWHP on his next dyno pull with adjustments made by the Predator.

edit: I was wrong with the LS1.com...should have been LS1GTO.com where GTPprix hangs out.


----------



## UrassisDragon (Dec 7, 2004)

carguy said:


> All I know is super chargers are pricey, by the time u get a good one tuned up rite its probly gonna cost about 7 or 8 grand the most horse u'll get is about 150 horse If u're lucky, keep in mind the Ls1 is somewhat of a high compression engin so boast will be limeted, u can by a stroked Ls1 short block for about $3,500 then get some good heads for it and get more horse power.


You do have a point, carguy. This is also an option I have been weighing with the forced induction route. I would like to see the pros and cons of the ATI Procharger such as the noise of the huffer at or around idle speed, total RWHP and torque specs, total price for the unit, installation and dyno tuning. In all honesty, I would like to drive an 04 Goat with the ATI Procharger installed before laying out $6,000+ for a product unseen or tested!!!


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

i ll through in my 2 cents......the procharger can be unbolted without a trace should something happen to your motor, try that with a head and cam.also you can get the h.o complete kit for the gto for 4500 to your door[ before jan 5] :cheers


----------



## UrassisDragon (Dec 7, 2004)

flht3 said:


> i ll through in my 2 cents......the procharger can be unbolted without a trace should something happen to your motor, try that with a head and cam.also you can get the h.o complete kit for the gto for 4500 to your door[ before jan 5] :cheers


Don't forget those OBDII diagnostics!!!


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

that brings up a good question....if you removed the s/c kit and reflashed the stock tune, i wounder if they could tell you had a supercharger installed?


----------

